# California Pet Pigeons Need New Home



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

I am very sad to say that I need to find a new home for my two girls - Charlotte and Bertha.  They are both feral pigeons that I adopted and are wonderful companions. I live in Fresno but would be willing to drive them to a good home, as far north as Sacramento and as far south as LA. I dont know for sure if they are both females. 

Charlotte was adopted from the SPCA and has one bad wing. The fact that she cannot fly doesn't stop her - she is as fast on her feet as any pigeon in the air. She is an adult pigeon who will let you pet her when she wants.

Bertha I found when she was just a week or two old - that was six months ago. She likes to fly and pick on her older sister (Charlotte tolerates her only to a certain point). Her only world has been her sister Charlotte, her two cat sisters and myself. She is more into the petting and loves to sit on my lap and get some loving.

Both birds have been kept inside my home and in separate cages. When I am home they have free range of the house. They are wonderful pigeons and it saddens me to have to separate. Please help me find a good home for them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear you have to find a home for these two pigeons, it is a shame you can't keep them.

Have you tried to post them on petfinders?

I will move your thread to the adoption forum, maybe that will help.


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats too bad i'm in CT. I would have loved to taken them both. Hopefully you can find someone to adopt them. They sound like wonderful birds.


----------



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

*Home Found*

Good news! I have found a good home for both Charlotte and Bertha here in Fresno. They will be adopted together and will be part of a small loft with other sisters and brothers. I have checked out the loft and it looks clean and safe. The owners are good people and love animals. Any recomendations on making the transition easier for them? (As for me I will just bring a lot of tissues.) Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try to stop in from time to time to visit and pet. They can recognize you, you know. That might make it easier on them.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shannon and Em said:


> Any recomendations on making the transition easier for them? (As for me I will just bring a lot of tissues.) Thanks for your help.


*I would also recommend you take them to their new home a few times, for maybe a few minutes and see how they get along with the flock they will intigrate with, before you actual make the adoption final, and also visit after as Pidgey suggested. Let them familiarize with their new flock. It will be hard for you and the pigeons, at first, but pigeons adapt well.
It should be easier since they both,Charlotte and Bertha, will be together thru the transition into their new home.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry you have to give up your two pigeons. I know it hurts after having them in your home as pets.

I wouldn't worry too much about them. I think you'll find they will love being in a loft with other pigeons. I have two that I am keeping in the house over the winter but I put them in the aviary about 4 hours a day and they love it. They don't want to come back inside.

Do pay attention when you visit to see how the other birds react to the pigeon with the one wing. I don't think you'll see any problem but they sometimes will pick on another pigeon who is handicapped. After they get used to her, she should be fine.

Maggie


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Shannon and Em said:


> They will be adopted together and will be part of a small loft with other sisters and brothers. I have checked out the loft and it looks clean and safe.


I'm so sorry you have to give up these two feathered little ones, but happy you were able to find a home for them that you approve of.

I'm curious about the loft set up, for my own knowledge, as I'm trying to come up w/something for my non-releaseable babies. All the "lofts" I've seen pictures of over the internet are the type for birds that are released to fly. There is a fairly small enclosed "bldg" side and a raised shelf type screened in area where they get released from. Is their loft a different, bigger type, for birds that aren't releaseable, like your 2 babies?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Handicapped birds should be in a coop with birds that they will get along with, ones that are either handicapped themselves, or not-aggressive, or smaller birds. You don't want them around aggressive birds. I had several homing pigeons that were recovering from injury in with my Satinettes and Rollers. It worked out as the homer wasn't aggressive while recovering and the little birds ou numbered the homers. It worked out well. You just have to know the various personalities your dealing with also. 

Also, their cubbies are built closer to their speed, for easy access as well as their feeding and watering bowls. They do not have a door to the outside, as the homers do, but a door to an outside aviary. They have to live a more quiet life with less stress then the norm.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Also, their cubbies are built closer to their speed, for easy access as well as their feeding and watering bowls. They do not have a door to the outside, as the homers do, but a door to an outside aviary. They have to live a more quiet life with less stress then the norm.


Hi Treesa,

Do you have any pictures of your aviary that you could post?


----------



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

The woman who is adopting them indicates that since they were indoor pet whe will intergrate them slowly, a few hour each day, until they are in the loft for the full day. I will make sure she know about Chrlotte and her wing. The girls and I go over tonight. I will also be visiting them, seeing how they are doing and how they are intergrating. 

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm glad you found a home for your birds. (I was almost ready to volunteer!)
Really admire the lengths you went to to find a good home.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

thats so sad


----------

